# Clark/Floyd County



## [email protected]_com (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone having any luck? I'm not.


----------



## novice (Apr 30, 2014)

Found 3 yellows in Clark County forest yesterday. Met a fellow leaving as I arrived who had found 2 large yellows


----------

